# Sandestin - Club Intrwest



## annenp (Dec 1, 2008)

has anyone stayed at this resort? I understand its on the same grounds as the Sandestin Golf & Resort Beach Resort which stretches 2400 acres in the panhandle...sounds nice.

If anyone stayed there what's your experience of the resort, activities, beach. Also are there any direct nonstop flight to fly into?? I live in NJ.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 1, 2008)

*Can Hardly Wait.*

We have an RCI exchange reservation for Club IntraWest Sandestin next month -- have never been there before, never even been to the Florida Panhandle before, & can hardly wait to check in. 

We'll be driving, so we haven't explored airline connections to the area. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 1, 2008)

Ah, the Emerald Coast of Florida... Great beaches, good times.
There is one caution:
This area is also known informally as the "Redneck Riviera" and you're likely to encounter guests from Mississippi or Alabama.  If you admit to being from a football college-town, you may find yourself discussing the merits of various Southeastern Conference teams versus yours.

From a Tom T. Hall song:
Gulf Shores up through Apalachicola... 
They got beaches of the whitest sand. 
Nobody cares if Gramma's got a tattoo 
Or Bubba's got a hot wing in his hand.


----------



## tombo (Dec 1, 2008)

Talent312 said:


> Ah, the Emerald Coast of Florida... Great beaches, good times.
> There is one caution:
> This area is also known informally as the "Redneck Riviera" and you're likely to encounter guests from Mississippi or Alabama.  If you admit to being from a football college-town, you may find yourself discussing the merits of various Southeastern Conference teams versus yours




I live in Mississippi, but I graduated from Alabama. I guess I am the redneck that talent warned you about.   

Actually for the most part us southerners are a kind, considerate, people who exhibit tremendous graciousness and hospitality to all visitors from all locales. We will welcome ya'll with open arms. If you ask us a question, rather than giving you a rude or terse response, you will probably be trying to stop us from giving you too much information. Heck asking us directions can take the better part of the morning by the time we explain the history of every family and building you will pass on the way to your destination. 

He did tell the truth about the football rivalry though.  Otherwise sane people down here will fight over which football team or conference is best. For me it Bama, I am a football nut, and all I have to say is:                       ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!!!


----------



## annenp (Dec 2, 2008)

tombo said:


> I live in Mississippi, but I graduated from Alabama. I guess I am the redneck that talent warned you about.
> 
> Actually for the most part us southerners are a kind, considerate, people who exhibit tremendous graciousness and hospitality to all visitors from all locales. We will welcome ya'll with open arms. If you ask us a question, rather than giving you a rude or terse response, you will probably be trying to stop us from giving you too much information. Heck asking us directions can take the better part of the morning by the time we explain the history of every family and building you will pass on the way to your destination.
> 
> He did tell the truth about the football rivalry though.  Otherwise sane people down here will fight over which football team or conference is best. For me it Bama, I am a football nut, and all I have to say is:                       ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!!!



thanks -- but the above 2 responses didn't quite capture the information I was seeking which was about the resort itself..


----------



## tombo (Dec 2, 2008)

The resort is extremelly nice. I took a timeshare tour of it and it is Marriott class accomodations(if not better). The Sandestin resort is large with some of the best golf in the area. There are lots of walking trails and bicycle trails reminiscent of Hilton Head. There is a restaurant bar complex called the Village of Baytown Wharf on the property which is packed in the summer although I don't know what the rest of the year is like. There is a free shuttle that will take you all over the resort, or if you have a car you can drive. The beaches in the Destin area have sugar white sand and are as pretty as any beach I have seen anywhere. There are plenty of great seafood restaurants in the area and at the resort. The beach is across the highway (probably 1/2 to 3/4 mile) from your resort since your resort is located on the bay side (beautiful views of the bay from Intrawest). You can take the free shuttle to the beach or of course drive.

If you search through the Sandestin website http://www.sandestin.com/  you will get a good idea of what is available. 

If you are going in the winter or early spring it can be very cold and swimming in the ocean will be out unless you are a member of the polar bear club. In the course of a typical winter week (even January or February) we usually have days with highs in the 70's, hwever sometimes there will be lows in the 30's to 40's (rarely ever reaching freezing).

I loved the club Intrawest resort when I visited and would consider buying there if I found a reasonable resale price. I love the Sandestin resort, and I used to stay there in the summer every year at the Sandestin Hilton for one of our vacations before we found timeshares, and we alaways loved the resort and the area. Don't miss the nearby town of Seaside (  http://www.seasidefl.com/default.asp ) where they filmed the Truman show with Jim Carrey. All houses and businesses are pastel and there are no high rises allowed. It is a beautiful community. 

You will not be disappointed with Intrawest or the Sandestin resort. Sorry my response was so long but remember I am southern......


----------



## tashamen (Dec 2, 2008)

I would add that in addition to the beach shuttle or driving, you get 4 hours a day of free bike use so you can get to the beach that way.  There is a very nice private beach area for the CI with beach chairs.  My inlaws go there every year and love it - but they drive from Georgia.    Although we're also CI owners I haven't gone yet mainly because of the airfare cost and connections from the northeast - maybe they're better from New Jersey.  I can fly to the West coast from Hartford for less than it takes to get to the closest airports to Sandestin.   (And if I'm totally honest, I really haven't gone yet because I like to stay directly on the beach when I go to the beach... )


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 2, 2008)

annenp said:


> Also are there any direct non-stop flight to fly into?? I live in NJ.



You can find non-stop flights from Newark or Philly into New Orleans, which means renting a car to drive a short way, or take a one-stop into Pensacola.



> *tombo:*  For me it Bama, I am a football nut, and all I have to say is: ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!!!



Ya' gonna have to get past the Gators, first!
"... In all kinds of weather, we'll all stick together, for F-L-O-R-I-D-A"


----------



## annenp (Dec 2, 2008)

tombo said:


> The resort is extremelly nice. I took a timeshare tour of it and it is Marriott class accomodations(if not better). The Sandestin resort is large with some of the best golf in the area. There are lots of walking trails and bicycle trails reminiscent of Hilton Head. There is a restaurant bar complex called the Village of Baytown Wharf on the property which is packed in the summer although I don't know what the rest of the year is like. There is a free shuttle that will take you all over the resort, or if you have a car you can drive. The beaches in the Destin area have sugar white sand and are as pretty as any beach I have seen anywhere. There are plenty of great seafood restaurants in the area and at the resort. The beach is across the highway (probably 1/2 to 3/4 mile) from your resort since your resort is located on the bay side (beautiful views of the bay from Intrawest). You can take the free shuttle to the beach or of course drive.
> 
> If you search through the Sandestin website http://www.sandestin.com/  you will get a good idea of what is available.
> 
> ...



I can't thank you enough for such a fantasic and well quite informative reply!!! I feel assured that the resort will provide the much needed relaxing trip I so desire.


----------



## annenp (Dec 2, 2008)

Talent312 said:


> You can find non-stop flights from Newark or Philly into New Orleans, which means renting a car to drive a short way, or take a one-stop into Pensacola.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




how far is the drive from New Orleans?? I looked at flights from NJ to Sandestin to either Panama or Pensacola -- no direct flights on connections that take 5-7 hours of flight times....not too pleasant.


----------



## tombo (Dec 2, 2008)

New orleans airport to Destin is about 4 to 4 and 1/2 hours. Gulfport MS airport to Destin is about 3 hours drive time, and from Mobile AL to Destin is about 2 hours. That gives you 3 different airports to check for cheap fares in addition to Pensacola which is a little over an hour drive away and you already checked Panama City which is also a little over an hour away.

Sometimes Gulfport has specials on flights to try and get gamblers to the casinos.


----------



## tombo (Dec 3, 2008)

Talent312 said:


> Ya' gonna have to get past the Gators, first!
> "... In all kinds of weather, we'll all stick together, for F-L-O-R-I-D-A"



I will be at the game Saturday and I hope the game turns out like it did when we played Florida in the SEC Championship game in 1999. Bama won that one. It should be a close hard fought game. I hope Tebow has the flu this weekend and gets better next week.  ROLL TIDE ROLL!


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 3, 2008)

tombo said:


> I will be at the game Saturday and I hope the game turns out like it did when we played Florida in the SEC Championship game in 1999. Bama won that one...



I don't want to beat this off-topic horse further, but... *Ouch!*
'Bama beat the Gators 2x in '99... On October 2nd (40 - 39) and at the SEC Championship (34 - 7).  It was after the 1st loss that my ex announced that she wanted a divorce.  It was an unhappy year, all around.  :annoyed:  At least, we've gotten some respect since then.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 4, 2008)

*That Babe Sounds Like A Bigtime Football Fan.*




Talent312 said:


> IIt was after the 1st loss that my ex announced that she wanted a divorce.


_Whoa *!* _

I've known women who are major serious football fanatics, but I've never known 1 who took a loss so hard that she asked for a divorce over it. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

